# purple/plum siding



## itsstacieyaay (Apr 5, 2008)

does anyone know of anyone who makes purple vinyl siding?  something like a plum or eggplant violet... or even a dark purple mixed with a dark red? any suggestions would be GREATLY appriciated


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 6, 2008)

The darker colors are an issue with expansion and contraction ...and warpage. The sun heats it up faster and the material cannot handle the change. It also would fade faster than the lighter colors.
There is a new red siding out there, but I would wait and see.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Stacie:
Georgia Pacific makes several dark colors of vinyl siding and gurantees them not to fade. You might try a google and check them out.
Glenn


----------

